# Ribs



## martyn c (Jul 12, 2017)

I've still not had a go at smoking some ribs so I thought I'd have a look in the well known store that rhymes with Mescos, they only had what I'd consider small racks of ribs, my question is where do others get their ribs from or is it that Mescos racks are the norm size, I have heard that Bookers do some nice racks, anyone ??


----------



## sotv (Jul 14, 2017)

I have used Tesco's ribs and wasn't impressed tbh, too large and fatty. The best Supermarket ones I have bought and use regularly are Morrisons. They trim them really well but leave plenty of meat on them. Worth getting to know the lads behind the counter, and get the meat from out the back as they can show you the cut/rack before cutting, trimming and wrapping for you as they usually see you right, with the cuts of meat in general also. (nice Pork Shoulder, brisket as well)

The ribs are generally from the belly but occasionally you can get the babyback loin ribs at the same price, if they have them in. At the moment they are £5.99 a kg and a rack works out £3-£3.50 each but they sometimes have them on offer @ £3.99 a kg. If cooking them for just me and the wife 2 racks between us is plenty. If cooking for more I tend to add an extra rack per 4 people and that is more than enough meat for everyone.

The only things I have to do to them when I get them back is tear the membrane off the back of the rib rack and then just add the mustard and rub and leave it overnight, add smoke for approx 2-3 hours and cook them off spraying a mop on them every 60-90 minutes after the smoke part is finished until they reach 195F  and then to finish them off I usually coat them with my homemade sweet and sticky sauce and put them on a grate over the dying coals to slightly caramalise the sauce and to get them finger hot before serving

The only way I can guarantee to get babyback ribs is from my local butchers and they are really nice but as it Packington Free Range pork it costs a premium, so only do this occasionally.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 15, 2017)

Bookers do a couple of different boxes of Ribs, but most people go for the Yellow Box Meaty Ribs, and they are Meaty!

Do you have a Costco near by and are you a memeber as they have some half decent ribs.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 15, 2017






These are some, average 4 to a pack at a cost of around £12.00


----------

